# Who is The Stig



## jtr63 (Jan 31, 2003)

"Best of.." Top Gear shows have re-ignited speculation as to who the Stig really is. General consensus reckons Damon Hill. Has taken part in other Top Gear features, liking for rock music, thus piss taking on MOR stuff on the stereo. Any other candidates ?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I was under the impression it was Perry Mcarthy.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> I was under the impression it was Perry Mcarthy. Â


Ditto


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> I was under the impression it was Perry Mcarthy. Â


Yep - that's the general agreement on the newsgroups etc.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

ok - i come clean - its me... 

the Diesel Golf is just a cover...


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> I was under the impression it was Perry Mcarthy. Â


Who's he? Never heard of the boy, but then I am not a close follower of motor sports...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Dubbed by The Times as "the world's unluckiest racing driver", McCarthy was caught in the middle of one of the most embarrassing F1 efforts ever. A trusted pilot both in sportcars and open-seaters, Perry has never lived down the Andrea Moda farce!



> What a debut it was! Strapped into his S921, he ventured out onto the Barcelona circuit. According to the man himself: "I had understeer as I came out of the garage, which turned into snap oversteer, but I held it fine." He then got as far as 18 metres down the pitlane when the engine stalled, making it reputedly the shortest Grand Prix debut in history. Some cynics even said that there was in fact no engine in the car at all, but that the mechanics were making engine noises.
> Truth be told, despite good but misplaced intentions Andrea Moda had no cash whatsoever, and Perry didn't bring any with him. Sassetti was enthusiastic at first but gradually lost interest as he realised that he didn't have a clue how to run an F1 team. His two cars were plagued by every mechanical problem under the sun, and a lot of the time the team barely even had one fully operational car, since parts were at a premium.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

i think it said in the daily mail that it was perry mcarthy when there was the uproar about them thrashing the crap out of some vintage car

cheers

James


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

In this month's EVO they named the Stig as Perry McCarthy - he's driving the V6 TT at the Evoactive Track day today


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Didn't he live in a DUMP. ???

Ian


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

He was also the driver at the Audi champagne cruise in march.


----------



## Howard (May 7, 2002)

> In this month's EVO they named the Stig as Perry McCarthy - he's driving the V6 TT at the Evoactive Track day today


I was at the Evoactive day today, and Perry was there, but the 3.2 wasn't.

Perry was doing fast laps in an A8 :-/ and VBH's brother was doing them in a 225TTC. Pretty boring really. They had a new S4 out, but not for long.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It is Perry McCarthy. I am 100% on this but, as per some of my posts, I can't say why! 8) :


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

May seem a strange q but is he French, dosen't sound French but in a Top Gear mag some time ago there was a v.v.v.v.v small reference to the Stig being French ??? ??? ???


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I met him at the Champagne Weekend in March and we all got copies of his book 'Flat Out, Flat Broke', which he duly signed to Gemma and I. Great read it is, too.

Very nice man but seems to have been plagued by bad luck throughout his career - shame he didn't get his chance with Audi at Le Mans this year after Biela ran out of fuel during the first stint...


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Stig Blomquist natuarally! 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> May seem a strange q but is he French, dosen't sound French but in a Top Gear mag some time ago there was a v.v.v.v.v small reference to the Stig being French Â ??? ??? ???


that was the red herring of Alain Menu


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

Simple answer .......... One Lucky Bastard.!!!.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

He's the most unlucky lucky bastard I've read about! :-/


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Couldn't care a monkeys ...


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

> that was the red herring of Alain Menu


Nah. The first real rumour of the Stig suggested it was the currently out of work French driver Nicholas Minassian.

Disproved now. Definately Perry McCarthy, also evidenced by his hegiht (lack of) and straight armed style of driving.


----------

